# Two head shots and a chest shot



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Had the entire day to myself today, the wife and her mum took the kids out and I was left home alone. So I did the obvious... Cooked bacon, drank coffee then went out and found these three woodys!

Left one - was a head shot.
Right one - I hit in the side of the chest under the wing.
The middle one (you'll notice his heads missing) - I was standing right underneath him and all I could see from underneath was the branch he was standing on with his head and crop sticking out. Hit him right in the neck and when he hit the floor his head was hanging off. It dropped off when I was messing around putting him in the bag.

Never shot a birds head off before, thats a first for me lol.

Overall its been a great man day... I need to send the wife shopping more often


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... it would almost be worth the charge card bills coming in to get a day like that every week! Good shooting ... should make some fine meals.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Charles said:


> Yep ... it would almost be worth the charge card bills coming in to get a day like that every week! Good shooting ... should make some fine meals.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


As far as days go - it was a good one. As parents we forget how nice it is to have a day alone... Well worth the dent in the bank balance in my opinion


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Know whatcha mean by a free day! I get to cook man food and drink man drinks of all sorts. Last time Susi took off to gad around with friends I made a rum coffee (well, 2 in fact) and had three poached eggs, hash browns and sausage. ummmm baby.

Nice shots for a few cooked up squab breasts for supper. Is she coming to the table to enjoy a little squab or would rather order in a pizza? hehe

Pigeons around the farm are extremely skittish, they fly off before I can get them in range. I don't hunt with the exception of lusting after some pigeons which I can't shoot. They fly off and fast. Oh well, there's chicken in the freezer.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Thats the way to do it my friend, Make the most of that free time haha 

Yeh she eats it, I make casseroles and pies etc and we all sit and eat it. Shes pretty easy going like that (so long as she doesn't have to see them being prepared)

Yeh I find um pretty jumpy if im in open fields but if i get to a nice thick patch of trees it usually makes for some good shooting.

Thanks mate


----------

